
Go Dependencies Considered Harmful - ingve
http://fortytw2.com/go-dependencies-considered-harmful
======
niftich
I greatly respect the Go community for subscribing to the language and
ecosystem's opinionatedness, and resisting attempts to relax these rules and
conventions. It's not for everyone, I know, but that's the banner they
champion, and it works for them.

But, I can't support the attitude voiced in this blog post, that uses the
technical realities of Go's broken out-of-the-box package management to
justify a culture of NIH [1][2]. This is warped logic.

Are outside dependencies a liability? Yes! You weigh your risks before you
rely on someone else's code. Does Go provide sub-par support for reproducible
builds and dependency management out-of-the-box? Yes! But others in the
community [3][4] have stepped up to bring Go packaging up to the standards
that other languages' developers have come to expect.

[1]
[http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?NotInventedHere](http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?NotInventedHere)
[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Not_invented_here](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Not_invented_here)
[3]
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/18tNd8r5DV0yluCR7tPvkMTsW...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/18tNd8r5DV0yluCR7tPvkMTsWD_lYcRO7NhpNSDymRr8)
[4]
[https://github.com/Masterminds/glide](https://github.com/Masterminds/glide)

